# eletrolux roof aircon unit regas



## wub (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, does anybody know anything about eletrolux roof aircon units? 

I have one on a 1990 660 hymer and although it does work, it does'nt seem to blow very cold air out? This is the one that only works on hookup or generator, a self contained refridgeration unit. I've have one person tell me that they are sealed units and cant be regased and i've had another tell me they are able to be regased, usual story!

Mines about 1993 era, and i cant seem to find anyone local to me or on the web who knows for sure. 

I do know that they are about £1500 to replace, so really want to regas it if thats the problem!

Any tips out there?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Try visiting your locac coach operator!! Just about every coach on the road these days has aircon fitted and just about every one services their own aircon units.

Worth a try. 

I have the same unit by the sounds of it (2003 Autotrail) and that doesnt seem to blow particularly cold either. 

If you take the plastic cover off you might find a couple of connection points to re-gas the unit. No I keep meaning to do that but have never got round to it.

Let me know if you get an answer (is yours noisy when its running??)


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

when they regas aircon units they add a small quantity of special oil - maybe that's why you have a noise, it needs oiling internally?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*sealed*



Sprinta said:


> when they regas aircon units they add a small quantity of special oil - maybe that's why you have a noise, it needs oiling internally?


That is mechanicaly sealed systems that we some times add oil to (Automotive air conditioning, cellar cooling etc). This is because when these type of systems leak, often some oil is lost too.

With the Electrolux / Dometic rooftop systems, these are hermeticaly sealed, usually for the life of the unit.

Do you ever venture up north?
Do you know what refrigerant it uses?

I have most refrigerants and drop-in replacements available and may be able to look at it for you.

TM


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: sealed*



teemyob said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> > when they regas aircon units they add a small quantity of special oil - maybe that's why you have a noise, it needs oiling internally?
> ...


Normally R407c or R134a is the standard gas for the aircon units.
Kev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*1993*

Just with the mention of the year 1993 I was thinking it may be R12 or R22


----------



## wub (Mar 16, 2011)

ummm...so looks like it might be sealed. So ok my next question, did these originally blow out cold air like a car air con, ie did they work? If so and the gas has over the years dissipated, as the cost of a new one is well over £1000, would it be possible to solder \ bolt a refill nipple etc on, as car aircon units, so it could be regased? 

Why were they sealed in the first place?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We always used R22 on chillers and mobile units, if you find a decent air/con man perhaps he can put in a service point, the ones I used clamped on and punctured the pipe so at least you could see with the gauges what was going on

Loddy


----------

